# Clubs / place to find singles



## mortal4ever (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi there

I am kinda new to Dubai. Having landed here almost after 9 years again. Anyways I know this sounds a frequented subject but any advice on where to go best to find decent singles (ladies). Am not looking for prostitutes as all night clubs are full of those. :ranger:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mortal4ever said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am kinda new to Dubai. Having landed here almost after 9 years again. Anyways I know this sounds a frequented subject but any advice on where to go best to find decent singles (ladies). Am not looking for prostitutes as all night clubs are full of those. :ranger:


The answer will still remain the same as has been discussed before. Try the Thursday Night Drinks group on Facebook, it's a good place to meet fellow expats - men and women alike. That's one option.

If you want to meet women specifically for dating, perhaps you need to check out some dating websites as you feel that the nightclubs are filled with prostitutes. 

Lastly, it's easy to put down the prostitutes but let's face it, they wouldn't be here if they weren't getting the business from the men.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> The answer will still remain the same as has been discussed before. Try the Thursday Night Drinks group on Facebook, it's a good place to meet fellow expats - men and women alike. That's one option.
> 
> If you want to meet women specifically for dating, perhaps you need to check out some dating websites as you feel that the nightclubs are filled with prostitutes.
> 
> Lastly, it's easy to put down the prostitutes but let's face it, they wouldn't be here if they weren't getting the business from the men.


what about us who dont use facebook? :confused2:


----------



## Tara86 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mr.Sleek said:


> what about us who dont use facebook? :confused2:


start using it  there's no need to add photos, or use any of the features, but setting up an account is easy enough


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Mr.Sleek said:


> what about us who dont use facebook? :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gavtek said:


>


lol.. take it you mean for crying from lonliness


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> lol.. take it you mean for crying from lonliness


Well he'll certainly be weeping from his eye!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mr.Sleek said:


> what about us who dont use facebook? :confused2:


Might sound like a silly suggestion...learn. Just use it for what you need. It is up to you to decide what you put on or sign up to. Try it it won't bite


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Might sound like a silly suggestion...learn. Just use it for what you need. It is up to you to decide what you put on or sign up to. Try it it won't bite


no way


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Well he'll certainly be weeping from his eye!


oh burnnnnnnnnnnnnn.

but yah all jokes aside i hate facebook


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Mr.Sleek said:


> oh burnnnnnnnnnnnnn.
> 
> but yah all jokes aside i hate facebook




Well it looks like you will be lonely... 

People have suggest what to do, either do it or stay at home its simple really,


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mr.Sleek said:


> oh burnnnnnnnnnnnnn.
> 
> but yah all jokes aside i hate facebook


Use it as a means to an end


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just pm one of the regular thursday nighters...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As someone who has never been part of singles bars.(they weren't around when I was young) I went into one in Canada with my 14 years old son lol I had no idea what it was, I thought the phones on the table were to phone for a bar tender.. once I had gone to the bathroom and saw the map and telephones numbers of each table and about 100 different types of condoms on sale it finally twigged. I left and felt how sleazy.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> ...I thought the phones on the table were to phone for a bar tender.. once I had gone to the bathroom and saw the map and telephones numbers of each table and about 100 different types of condoms on sale it finally twigged. I left and felt how sleazy.


Man, I am out of touch as well reading ^above^ 

Don't think I could go back to dating again...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have never been to a singles bar....ever! After reading this, I hope I never end up in one of these places! Thanks for the heads up Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I have never been to a singles bar....ever! After reading this, I hope I never end up in one of these places! Thanks for the heads up Maiden




I went by mistake there was my cousin me and my 14 years old son.. although when we went outside we were laughing at the thought of taking my son to a singles bar lol.

Yes to me the whole concept is rather sleazy..


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There are some times I am glad I am not young again


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> As someone who has never been part of singles bars.(they weren't around when I was young) I went into one in Canada with my 14 years old son lol I had no idea what it was, I thought the phones on the table were to phone for a bar tender.. once I had gone to the bathroom and saw the map and telephones numbers of each table and about 100 different types of condoms on sale it finally twigged. I left and felt how sleazy.


Oh Canada! lol


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This all sounds quite disgusting... Are people not worried about diseases??? Condoms are not a save all from diseases! 

This non chalant random have sex w a new hookup every weekend attitude is foreign to me. Is it really like this in most cities in the world???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> This all sounds quite disgusting... Are people not worried about diseases??? Condoms are not a save all from diseases!
> 
> This non chalant random have sex w a new hookup every weekend attitude is foreign to me. Is it really like this in most cities in the world???


Isn't it like this in Dubai? Only difference is that there are no phones on the tables but people actually exchange numbers and BB PINs!


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> This all sounds quite disgusting... Are people not worried about diseases??? Condoms are not a save all from diseases!
> 
> This non chalant random have sex w a new hookup every weekend attitude is foreign to me. Is it really like this in most cities in the world???


It is foreign to most sensible people but I guess not everyone cares the same. Disease is an afterthought.

People do mellow with age.

Is there a meetup for 50+?


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

NeoPhoenix said:


> oh burnnnnnnnnnnnnn.
> 
> but yah all jokes aside i hate facebook


 so did i, but i reluctantly got on there and ran into an old buddy from the military and Viola!, i suddenly had my dream job, since my old buddy was now in charge of hiring at the job. I hate 99% of facebook, but i LOVE the other 1%.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

GreyGT-C said:


> so did i, but i reluctantly got on there and ran into an old buddy from the military and Viola!, i suddenly had my dream job, since my old buddy was now in charge of hiring at the job. I hate 99% of facebook, but i LOVE the other 1%.


Don't get me wrong i'm not saying facebook is bad, it's a very good website and it has brought a lot of old friends back together(my dad met his class mate from the 5th grade!)

But i've never been someone who is comfortable with social networking, dont really know why to be honest.

Anyways, i do thank all of you for giving many suggestions / solutions!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

NeoPhoenix? Destined to be an eternal virgin with a name like that I'm afraid. Mr Slick was much better.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Side Note - I am not a Thursday night regular. 

 Do not contact me


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not everyone can be quite the hot babe magnet that Mr Gavtek is.... :eyebrows:  :eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

These are the people you need to contact if any of you would like to join Thursday Night Drinks: *Yoga Girl, MarcelDH and Xchaos777*.

They are the moderators of that page on FB. So please only contact them if you need to send anyone a PM


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

> This all sounds quite disgusting... Are people not worried about diseases??? Condoms are not a save all from diseases!
> 
> This non chalant random have sex w a new hookup every weekend attitude is foreign to me. Is it really like this in most cities in the world???


I am not sure what rocks you have been living under,but people meeting and having sex quickly after meeting is not a new concept and has been going every place since I have been around 50 years and I am not talking prostitution ,it was just not talked about as much in the past. singles clubs/bars are just another way to meet people and NO they are not all sleazy and I have never heard of the phone thing so it must have been some kind of new gimmick.I have also been to bars in Canada,there was no phones on the tables where I was and No I did not sleep with anyone but I did meet some nice people. 

If its not your thing then don't go but don't say all clubs,bars are the same.,because they are not.
I for one applaud the bar you were in for having a condom machine unlike many other who places/peole that want to turn a blind eye to unwanted pregnancies and STDs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

NeoPhoenix said:


> no way


Love them or hate them, it would seem that social media sites are here to stay. It's the technology revolution/evolution and/or progress. Whether or not it's good isn't relevant - the reality is that Facebook and other social media sites is the way people socialize, advertise, look for employment, recruit staff, etc.

Over time, people have always resisted change - probably the same thing happened with the telephone, radio, TV, computers, emails, internet, twitter, whatever. The world continues to change

You can certainly choose not to use Facebook, that's a very personal choice, but you can hardly expect people to change their networking sites just for you. It would be like asking people to send snail mail to the one person who doesn't want to get an email account

The world continues to change - heck, even the Dalai Lama uses Facebook & twitter


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

It took me a long time to start using FB and I have to say I do Like it,I was able to reconnect with people I knew well from Elementary school and a whole lot of other people that have been special in my life.I also like being able to post and put link on sometimes so just have fun with it what the heck.You can also see how you have all just gotten older[ha ha],I am 49.


----------

